
Show HN: So Imagely – Images you can customise easily for blogs or social media - nickk81
http://www.soimagely.com
======
nickk81
Author here (Nick): We've worked on a side project to help authors of blogs or
social media to create images for their content. After noticing it can be
difficult to find something suitable when writing our own blog posts. Hope to
get some feedback from the HN community. I've been a long time reader of HN,
but always in the passive form, so now is the time I'm getting active :) Hope
to hear from you guys and girls!

